# Surface Slime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, I keep getting surface slime even though I do weekly water changes and have my filter outlet just below the surface! How the hell can stop this, it makes a completely solid layer on the surface - which could suffocate my fish!

Please help!


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I run an air pump at night when the lights go off and it has always prevented the issues with surface slime. Both my air pump and CO2 are on timers and that makes it very easy to manage. Hope that works. How often are you changing your water? That can impact the surface slime as well. Good luck. Darrell


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

A surface skimmer works well. Easy to hook up and relatively cheap.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...627&catParentID=18652&scId=18652&ctl_nbr=3684


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

That's protein build up on the surface. If you agitate the surface it encourages the protein to clump together and not form a sheet. When you do your water changes try to skim the surface with a sponge or filter media. If you have a protein skimmer that also works. Or even just an airstone to agitate the surface.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

What are the tank parameters?


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Both methods, Air Stone at night, or a surface skimmer are the solutions.

I like the surface skimmer myself. This method actually moves the protein through the filter instead of just breaking it up.

Also, protein skimmers do not work with fresh water tanks. I set one up on my tank and never got anything in the collection cup.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Platys will eat the stuff and help control it. I had a problem with it at one time and found out that a piece of malaysian driftwood I had in the tank was beginning to go soft and decompose along the bottom where it was touching the substrate. I took that piece out and the surface slime stopped.


----------

